# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Испанская вечеринка.

## цета

Дорогие форумчане!  :Smile3: Лопатила-лопатила интернет в поисках испанской вечеринки- нет ничего! 
Родилась идея сделать такую развлекаловку: песни, которые как-то связаны с темой Испания, оформить как конкурс: угадай песню- три картинки, показанные на проекторе, должны подсказать, о какой песне идет речь. Мало песен приходит на ум: Королева "...лето констаньет...", Малинин "Коррида", Шафутинский "Пальма де Майорка", Леонтьев "Карнавал", Магомаев "Дон Кихот". Может быть кто-нибудь подскажет ещё песни, связанные с темой Испания? 
И не могу найти фильмы(сериалы) на эту же тему. Только "Дон Кихот". Предлагаю вместе, сообща, на тему испанской вечеринки подумать. :Blush2:

----------


## Ольгия

> песни, которые как-то связаны с темой Испания,


Катя Бужинская - Романсеро
http://rghost.ru/47213111
Долина "У любви как у птицы крылья" из "Кармен"
http://rghost.ru/47213229

----------


## Ольгия

"Бесаме мучо" на испанском языке:
http://rghost.ru/47217544
Вот перевод:
*Поцелуй крепче*
Поцелуй, поцелуй крепче, 
Ты уже знаешь, что это последняя ночь, 
Так целуй, так целуй крепче, 
Как же разлуку теперь нам с тобой превозмочь? 

Поцелуй, поцелуй крепче, 
Ты уже знаешь, что это последняя ночь, 
Так целуй, так целуй крепче, 
Как же разлуку теперь нам с тобой превозмочь? 

Стань ко мне ближе, 
Простимся мы в полночь, 
И не отводи же глаза, 
Сердце не хочет, 
но завтра мне быть далеко, 
далеко от тебя! 

Поцелуй, поцелуй крепче, 
Ты уже знаешь, что это последняя ночь, 
Так целуй, так целуй крепче, 
Как же разлуку теперь нам с тобой превозмочь? 

Так целуй, так целуй крепче, 
Как же разлуку теперь нам с тобой превозмочь? 
Как же разлуку теперь нам с тобой превозмочь?
Автор эквиритмичного перевода: Марат Джумагазиев, 2005.

А вот Сосо Павлиашвили совсем с другим текстом, но тоже хорошо:  http://rghost.ru/47217627
А это - не удержалась - 2 инструментала, просто послушайте. Классический:  http://rghost.ru/47217661
И оригинальный  http://rghost.ru/47217692

----------


## Ольгия

Может быть, такое пригодится: "У нас в Испании" из к/ф-ма "Благочестивая Марта"
http://rghost.ru/47221481

----------


## Ольгия

Я вам еще не надоела?
*Ариана  - "Под испанским небом"*  http://rghost.ru/47224154
Вот текст:
Я знаю, где-то вдали 
   Где не бывает зимы 
   Ты ждешь меня как ночь огня 
   Я знаю песни твои 
   Я знаю мысли твои 
   Твоя любовь хранит меня 
   Где-то под ипанским небом ты 
   Даришь мне любимые цветы 
   Закрой глаза и тихо скажи: 
   "Мне нужна только ты" 

   Я тебя не отдам, любовь 
   Как я тебя ждала 
   Эти руки твои, эти губы твои 
   Я все помню 
   Я тебя не отдам, любовь 
   Мне без тебя не жить 
   Я помню все 
   Память нельзя убить 

   Все было будто во сне 
   Ты прикоснулся ко мне 
   Мои глаза сказали "да" 
   Я не могу без тебя 
   Я не живу без тебя 
   Я буду ждать тебя всегда 
   Где-то под ипанским небом ты 
   Даришь мне любимые цветы 
   Закрой глаза и тихо скажи: 
   "Мне нужна только ты" 

   Я тебя не отдам, любовь 
   Как я тебя ждала 
   Эти руки твои, эти губы твои 
   Я все помню 
   Я тебя не отдам, любовь 
   Мне без тебя не жить 
   Я помню все 
   Память нельзя убить 

   Моя любовь 
   Моя боль 
   Ты вновь и вновь 
   Волнуешь кровь 
   Твоя любовь 
   Моя боль 
   Я тебя не отдам.
=    =   =
*Лада Дэнс  -  "Пять испанских роз"* http://rghost.ru/47224211
Вот её текст:
Пять испанских роз
1. Мы познакомились с тобой 
На фиесте в час ночной 
В Андалусии под тёмной луной! 
Ты подарил мне ночь любви 
И мелодии свои, 
Навсегда они теперь в моей крови! 
Пусть ты погаснешь, как звезда, 
Не забуду сквозь года, 
Как раздел меня ты нежно тогда! 
Всё получилось, как во сне, 
Ты в волшебной тишине 
Ароматом роз окутал плечи мне! 
ПРИПЕВ: Пять испанских роз, пять испанских роз 
Покорили моё сердце, закружив меня до слёз, 
Пять испанских роз, пять испанских роз 
Покорили моё сердце, закружив меня до слёз! 
2. Ты подарил мне чудо-ночь, 
А потом уехал прочь, 
Ни один рассвет не сможет помочь! 
Да, мы с тобой, как две струны 
Танцем тем обручены 
И на память только лишь обречены... 
Да! Не случайно всё, поверь, 
Не легко мне от потерь, 
И не знаю я, что делать теперь! 
В нас это всё переплелось, 
С чудной музыкой слилось, 
И во мне не вянут пять испанских роз! 
Припев. 
=    =   =   =

И еще хочу напомнить об испанском певце Рафаэле и фильме "Пусть говорят".

----------


## Krokus

Светлана, правда испанская тема такая вкусная и мне кажется обречена на успех. Мне доводилось однажды самой побывать на подобной вечеринке, но она происходила на природе и не было никакой ведущей. Именинник сам захотел сделать свой праздник в таком стиле.  Почему я об этом вспомнила? любая тематическая вечеринка подразумевает дресс код и антураж, создание атмосферы соответствующей. В данном случае, это был шатёр- палатка, с декорированными столами внутри, посуда с изображением оливок, кувшины, которые претендовали на испанскую старину, подсвечники в бронзе. Играла фоном только испанская музыка.  Женщины были  с большим цветком на груди или в волосах. Ну и конечно угощения в подавляющем большинстве были испанские. Центральные блюда - хамон(сыровяленый испанский окорок) и паэлья( блюдо из риса с многими сортами мяса и морепродуктов). И всё никакой программы не было, но вечеринка была по-настоящему испанской.
Я к чему это пишу, испанская вечеринка , если она от и до испанская требует множество усилий. Если это ты делаешь в кругу друзей, возможно проще договориться. А если на заказ, то ...
У меня есть только маленький опыт, проводила испанский блок в "Морском круизе".
Испанский блок:
Дорогие друзья, наш замечательный круизный лайнер прибывает в солнечную Испанию Испанцы – жизнерадостный народ, который обожает фиесту (праздник), сиесту (послеобеденный отдых), корриду, фламенко и… туристов  ! Потому что только они могут наравне с местными жителями есть, пить, веселиться и гулять сутки напролет.

В Испании праздник – это стиль жизни, причем обязательный для всех. Их проводят в больших городах и крохотных поселках, посвящают вселенским святым и небесным покровителям маленьких деревушек, знаменитым соотечественникам, известным всему миру, и «звездам» местного масштаба, временам года, спортивным достижениям, музыке, стихам - повод есть всегда. В каждом регионе есть по три официальных региональных праздника, а также еще по одному обязательному празднику на каждую провинцию и город.
Благодаря географическим, климатическим и культурным различиям регионов Испании, каждую неделю в любом из регионов проходит какой-либо праздник. Причем не просто помеченный красным в календаре, а с представлениями, гуляниями, участием всех местных жителей, а иногда и туристов.Разнообразие этих праздников удивляет не меньше их количества: от общенационального Нового года, встречаемого обычно на улице, до местного праздника в провинции Самора, где с двадцатиметровой колокольни сбрасывают раскрашенную козу (ни одна коза, в настоящее время, от этого не страдает). Вот такую козу   попробуем раскрасить и мы сегодня. вернее 2 козы. У чьей команды коза получится самая красивая, та и отправится  на праздник в провинцию Самора.
 Игра" Раскрась козу"
Независимо от размаха празднества, будь то национальный День Испанидад (Día de Hispanidad), или же Великая Мучная Битва в Аларконе, испанцы празднуют вдохновенно, отдаваясь веселью всей душой. Яркие наряды, темпераментная, как сами испанцы, музыка, грохот хлопушек и фейерверков создают неповторимую атмосферу испанского праздника, который не может оставить равнодушным никого.
Внесите помидоры, сейчас будет помидорная война! Не пугайтесь, я пошутила, ведь Томатина в Испании уже прошла , но мы успели на фестиваль оливок в Андалузии! 
 .В Испании не устают говорить, что достаточно съедать дюжину оливок перед трапезой, и тогда инфаркт и инсульт не грозят. К тому же горячие испанцы уверены, что оливки – растительные устрицы: с их помощью любовный пыл не угасает, а разгорается ярким пламенем.
Итак, солнечная и страстная Испания! И я предлагаю вам дегустацию оливок.Выходит пять дам, кушают оливки,одевают элементы  испанского костюма,  приводят 5 мужчин и угощают их оливками.
 Под рокот гитары, под треск кастаньет
Смеются прикрытые веером губы.
Наверное я не узнаю секрет –
За что эти губы мужчинам так любы.
От солнца и ветра щекам горячо.
Открыта для всех, но не всякий дерзает.
Смотрю завороженно на каблучок,
Который насквозь моё сердце пронзает.
 Игра »О голубка моя» 
Смысл игры  давно известен, это когда танцуют под испанскую музыку( в парах), кажеться Сальса, а впрочем любая испанская подойдёт, мужчины встают на колено, дамы присаживаются(на другую музыку, брала нарезку Пугачёва "О голубка моя"), поцелуй(звучит третья музыка, нарезка "Давай целоваться"). Эти три музыкальных нарезки меняются и так весело проходит игра.
Потом, просто проситься в испанскую тему что то типа "Школы испанского танца" с веерами.
Можно на контрасте школу сделать. поговорить о веере как неотьемлемом элементе испанской жизни. И сделать два танца в школе, китайский и испанский. Будет интересно.Танец экспромт с ведущей, которая подсказывает движения. Музыки и танцев должно быть как можно больше.
Да , и возвращаясь к началу моего поста. Совсем не трудно приготовить паэлью. Собственно тот же плов, только немного ингридиенты другие, а сортов паэльи много и всегда можно подходящий подобрать. Потому что, даже если не будет элементов испанской кухни, то торжественный внос( теми же поварами) под испанскую музыку паэльи , например, будет изюминкой и вечеринка точно уж будет испанской. :Ok:

----------

NATASHA Po (26.07.2016), Ritulya993 (08.12.2015)

----------


## Krokus

Знаю, что на форуме не приветствуется выставление материалов без ссылки на автора. Но если уж появился испанский уголок. Думаю, что логично собрать здесь всё, что есть в одном месте. Потому как всем может сгодиться. Лежит в копилке скопированный с форума материал, не помечено чей. Прошу автора в студию!Автор обьявись!Материал не использовала, но интересные идеи в нём имеются.
Испанский блок программы "Стастливый рейс" составлен по материалам ( работаю отдельно в программах его, раскрывая возможности настоящих мужчин, убирая слово испанский)Стюардесса: Уважаемы пассажиры, наш самолет готовится к посадке. Тому кто займет свое место и пристегнет ремень, экипаж скажет «Спасибо!» , а кто это сделает последним получит штрафной.
К опоздавшему – Вопрос: отвечайте быстро не задумываясь, какого цвета стоп кран в самолете: синего или красного? Правильно – там его нет и этот приз ваш… Извините, подарок остается экипажу. Все прошу поднять бокалы за встречу на прекрасной испанской земле, родине корриды, макарены и Дон Кихота.
А где Дон Кихот там женщина… Так чем же она, женщина держит мужчину? Гречанка – красотой, армянка – полнотой, француженка – телом, американка – делом, итальянка – шиком, еврейка – криком, русская – властью, а испанка – страстью. 
За страстную встречу! Поднимаем бокалы…. 
Танцевальный номер «Испания»
Вед Добрый вечер – Я кармен, где тот самый супермен Что хотел всю ночь резвиться, от души повеселиться Ждет его Коррида, страсть, так вперед, пошла раз масть..
Говорят, что у испанского мужчины должны быть густые, широкие, длинные брови. Вот как у этого мужчины. Как вас зовут? Можно ненадолго вас пригласить? Такие брови – могучего интеллекта, развитого чувства юмора. Стремления к семейному счастью.
У испанского мужчины нос должен быть вот такого типа. Как вас зовут? Поднимитесь, такой нос должны видеть все. Он указывает на веселый нрав его носителя. Открытый характер, высокую духовность, возможность теплых семейных отношений.
Уши у испанского мужчины должны быть маленькими и оттопыриными! Как у вас мужчина! Оказывается, что такие уши как у вас говорят о ярко выраженной сексуальности мужчины!
А глаза испанского мужчины – горящие и сверкающие, как у этого Дона – как величать. Говорят такие мужчины не прочь зажжешь в хорошей компании как эта, пока вторая половина не видит.
Чтож мы быстро пообразно собрали мужчину Испании, а вот сейчас медленно будем познавать его внутренний мир….
испанский мужчина – эмоциональный мужчина и в этом вы сейчас убедитесь: я называю слова и словосочетания, а вы одновременно все, без слов, с помощью мимики и жестов их изображаете, женщины внимательно смотрят и определяют лучшего. Итак, внимание слова: привет, мир, но пасаран, сдаюсь, пардон, браво, новый русский, заколачивать деньги, сколько время, мама мия, до свидания, давай выпьем, черт побери, я не пью, оба-на, позолоти ручку, селя ви.
А вот теперь милые дамы, вам предстоит выбрать трех лучших что продолжат наше борьбу аплодисментами.
Продолжаем восхищаться мужчинами и сейчас будем наслаждаться их грациозностью – вам нужно надеть эти перчатки, а затем по одной 7 футболок ( это магические испанское число, именно столько элементов одежды должно быть у Тореадора и тогда ему повезет), что ж приступайте 
А теперь Дефиле испанских мужчин, перед тем как мы выберем самого страстного
Вновь по аплодисментам мы узнаем имя самого грациозного…. 
А среди этих двух Донах мы выбираем самого страстного, вам предстоит станцевать эротический танец с подвязкой, а затем по моей команде, вы поворачиваетесь спиной в зал и кидаете их в зал какая женщина поймает та и танцует стриптиз, выбегают девчонки – коровки и ловят резинки или забирают у тех кто поймал.
Кому –то год Быка – коррида, а для кого – воловий труд. Но пусть исчезнут все обиды, пускай лишь радости придут.
Пусть год быка лишь добрые сюрпризы преподносит! Но главное, чтоб выжить нам, копыта не отбросить. 
Подарки страстным мужчинам и наши аплодисменты, а наша эротическая коррида только начинается, виват фиеста!!! 
Номер – Торреадор стриптиз. 
Желаю всем женщинам в новом году Женского счастья и страсти в бреду, Чтоб вас лелеяли, чтоб вас любили Чтоб рядом мужчины достойные были. А вам бы мужчины мы пожелали, Чтоб вы одиночества вовсе б не знали. Чтоб вас окружала женская ласка, Пусть будет у всех вас, не просто жизнь – сказка.
Танец взаимного приглашения и выбираем самую счастливую пару. 2 круга мужчины и женщины идут по кругу, останавливаются – каждый ищет свою пару и соединяется разными частями тела. Кто последний тот выходит. 
Танцевальный перерыв.

----------

Ritulya993 (08.12.2015)

----------


## Ольгия

> Автор обьявись!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136243&page=18  пост 263 автор *о-л-я*

----------

Ritulya993 (08.12.2015)

----------


## цета

Огромное спасибо за помощь!!! Будем вместе делать праздник!!! 
Уже есть такая развлекаловка для гостей: у каждого, уважающего себя испанца, есть пояс. Приглашаем несколько пар, мужчинам выдаем пояса, они (мужчины) держат на талии края пояса, а их дамы держат пояс за другой край. Пояс метра три длиной, мужчины, поворачиваясь вокруг себя, наматывают на талию пояс. Кто лучше и быстрее это сделает- тот победитель.

----------


## цета

Вечеринка планируется в хорошем ресторане. Уже есть артисты, которые будут на гитарах играть, есть девочки, которые будут танцевать, есть замечательный оформитель, который украсит весь праздник, и две ведущих должны между номерами артистов как-то развлекать гостей. Публика планируется интеллигентная, поэтому хочется сделать этот тематический вечер просто вееричным! Спасибо вам, девочки, за поддержку.

----------


## Мурамарина

> Прошу автора в студию!Автор обьявись!


Могу ошибаться, но по стилю материала похоже, что автор - Марина Ананьина. Но она, насколько я знаю, не является участником этого форума.

----------


## Мурамарина

Вот мой вклад в испанскую тематику: 

При поднятии бокалов и чокании испанцы произносят: "Чин - чин", вводим эту традицию на вечере. Можно устроить конкурс на разнообразное произнесение "чин - чина" (с разными интонациями)

Как известно, горячие мачо и мучачо очень эмоциональны, поэтому они громко и быстро разговаривают, отчаянно жестикулируют и обязательно крепко обнимаются при встрече с каждым хорошо знакомым человеком. Поэтому можно провести застольную игру - приветствие "Передай обнимашку": сидящие с краю обнимают соседей, те следующих и так, пока объятия с разных сторон не добегут до виновников торжества.

Чуть позднее можно провести конкурс на самые оригинальные объятия или предложить продемонстрировать предлагаемые ведущим объятия (эротические объятия, подбадривающие объятия, родительские объятия, кошачьи объятия, самообъятия, дружеские объятия, испанские объятия, эскимосские объятия, жаркие объятия, крепкие объятия, объятия морфея, объятия вампира, разомкнутые объятия, объятия дьявола)

Провести аукцион ассоциаций с Испанией (чем она знаменита)

Ускоренные курсы испанского языка

Знаменитые футбольные клубф "Барселона" и "Реал Мадрид" Что - нибудь с футболом замутить. Хотя бы игру кричалку "Шайбу - гол!" или "Футбольные фанты" (под музыку передают мяч, у кого мяч оказывается в момент остановки музыки, тот отклеивает записку с одной из ячеек мяча и выполняет задание.

Конечно же, самое незабываемое зрелище Ипании - коррида. Звучит фламенко. Сначала на арену выходит девушка - испанка, танцует, начиная тем самым шоу. Потом выпускают быка (достаточно надеть ободок с рожками), который яростно бьёт копытом, фыркает, раздувая ноздри и машет хвостом (если его привязать на верёвочке сзади). И, наконец, выходит матадор (в шляпе, у меня ещё на нём короткий жакет и с плащом в руках) Он размахивает плащом, а "бык" старается попасть в него рогами, но матадор ловко отскакивает в момент нападения. В этом шоу матадор не убивает быка, просто по моему сигналу удаляется с танцпола, бык за ним. Сколько раз проводила этот момент, всегда вызывает бурю эмоций у зрителей. Ведь участвуют в нём сами гости.

----------

Ritulya993 (08.12.2015)

----------


## цета

> Знаменитые футбольные клубф "Барселона" и "Реал Мадрид" Что - нибудь с футболом замутить.


 Это классная тема! Можно сказать, что в Испании очень популярен футбол, а чем наши, русские мужики хуже? Они тоже О-очень любят футбол, приглашаем двоих знатоков футбола и даем им по каске, к которой прикреплена банка пива, от банки трубочка идет, ну и собственно кто быстрее выпьет свое пиво. Такие каски, раскрашенные под футбольный мяч с подставочкой под банку пива продаются, можно разориться и купить пару.

----------


## Ольгия

> в Испании очень популярен футбол


Испанские футболисты выиграли чемпионат ЕВРО 2012, у их команды было прозвище "Красная фурия". Я на Новый год делала блок про футбол, сейчас отошлю тебе в личку, правда, там для корпоратива, но вдруг что и подойдет тебе.

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Марина, репутация не пускает... Как всегда на высшем уровне!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## цета

Будем печатать банеры для фотосесии гостей. Осталось найти какие-нибудь интересные фотки на эту тему.

----------


## цета

Дорогие форумчане! Нужен человек, который может перевести текст приветствия на испанский и написать (для тех, кто впервые слышит испанскую речь), как это призносится.

----------


## цета

22августа наш испанский вечер. Забыли про сон и еду, готови-имся. 
Придумали такой вариант корриды: купили кегли детские, сделали из них тореадорчиков, шляпы из фетра пошили, пояса приклеили. Приглашаются два участника. Говорим, что сегодня у нас необычная коррида: быком нужно сбить тореодоров, и, чем больше-тем лучше. Эдакий вариант боулинга. Двух помощниц приглашаем для мужчин. Им в руки даем такие красные тряпочки, как у тореодоров на корриде. За опущенными тряпочками помощники ставят кегли-тореодоры, мужчины не видят, как ставят фигуры, можно составить одного за другим, вариантов много. Итак, мужчинам даем в руки по быку- игрушке, гости считают: "уно, дос трес ... el toro". На последнем слове мужчины бросают быков , а дамы поднимают вверх красное полотно, открывая тореодорчиков. Ну и тема- кто больше собьет- тот и молодец. Бычки-игрушки достаются игравшим.

----------


## Sens

> Дорогие форумчане! Нужен человек, который может перевести текст приветствия на испанский и написать (для тех, кто впервые слышит испанскую речь), как это призносится.


Моя в прошлом невеста - преподаватель испанского ,могу дать ссылочку на ее страницу в Контакте: http://vk.com/im?peers=10204986_11698284&sel=17520219
Скажите, что Вы - моя коллега, посоветовала обратиться Анна Теренкова

----------

